# Yanmar ym 1700



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a Yanmar ym 1700 can any body tell me the size of the pressure steel pipe and the return steel pipe hydraulic lines


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The pressure line is 12mm. I don't know about the suction. Might measure it, it will be metric.

Guessing only, 20mm.


----------



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

thanks for the help


----------

